# Dominguez take out ??



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Yesterday I ran escalante/ dominguez canyon. I recall the last time I ran it there were signs at the take out that shouted to get off the river....danger ahead! I think a diversion down river but yesterday it was gone. Maybe a chris menges question but does anyone know why the signs were there but not now?


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Did you take out at Bridgeport or Whitewater?


----------



## Hholtrop94 (Feb 14, 2019)

About 10 miles below Whitewater, right as you get into Grand Junction and right before the Gunnison joins the Colorado, there is a diversion dam. Just above the dam there is small boat ramp that boaters can use to takeout or portage if they are continuing down the Colorado. I think Skiergirl is saying there used to be a warning sign above the dam that is no longer there. I'm thinking about running this section in a couple weeks so good to know there isn't a sign. Also... AB is that you?

-Hunter


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

What I'm getting at is; I've never seen the signs but, I've always taken out at Bridgeport. My guess is that the signs are between Bridgeport and Whitewater.
Hence my question on what takeout was used.

Not AB.


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Thanks all yes took out at Bridgeport. Checked out google earth and see the Redlands dam what a shame! Last year I took out at Bridgeport and there were quite a few signs but not anymore btw Bridgeport is muuudddddyyyy have fun!


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah. Because there's like negative 5 CFS. But thanks for coming down from Covid Butte. Bet you had an epic day.


You have one of the highest infection rates so you can come here. We have one of the lowest infection rates but we can't go there.


I randomly flipped open the dictionary and it turned to ' Hypocrisy '


----------



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

There used to be a sign before the Whitewater takeout. I've never seen one before Bridgeport.


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Colorado Dave
Ive been living at my Dad’s house in junction since this started taking care of him.


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Everyone needs some mental health days why are you so nasty? It’s running 800ish so yes low but not unrunnable


----------



## cbgood (Aug 15, 2004)

C Dave, you sound like great person, not to come up here. Our community has been hit hard by the virus and we are all trying our best to get through this. We didn't ask to be a high infection rate, (maybe ask Vail for that one). If we have to travel out of our county, I bet they take care to avoid people (probably you) to the best of their ability.
Either way will get through this and hopefully better on the other side.

Cheers


----------



## americanspiritcarshuttle (Mar 17, 2020)

skiergirl said:


> Thanks all yes took out at Bridgeport. Checked out google earth and see the Redlands dam what a shame! Last year I took out at Bridgeport and there were quite a few signs but not anymore btw Bridgeport is muuudddddyyyy have fun!


I have not floated on the lower Gunny for a few years. We usually put on at Bridgeport, which I find to be difficult with a large raft, and take out at Whitewater for a partial day trip. Don't know about signs before Bridgeport, but there are signs above the Whitewater take-out that the ramp is ahead river right. Watch hard for it when you see the sign (if it's still there). The ramp is not visible until you are almost on it, and it is oriented downriver around a bend in the willows. I have never gone further down the river, so no experience with the ramp above the roll-over.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I live in GJ and boat on the river often enough, in my duckie or friend's canoe. The Gunny is not raft or trailer friendly. There is nothing that can be considered a boat ramp. That's a joke! There's a deadly roller diversion irrigation dam below the Whitewater "boat ramp" (it keeps my lawn nice and green). IMO, the bridge at hwy 141 is the best in or out. It's a nice piece of river in a small boat.


----------



## americanspiritcarshuttle (Mar 17, 2020)

smhoeher said:


> I live in GJ and boat on the river often enough, in my duckie or friend's canoe. The Gunny is not raft or trailer friendly. There is nothing that can be considered a boat ramp. That's a joke! There's a deadly roller diversion irrigation dam below the Whitewater "boat ramp" (it keeps my lawn nice and green). IMO, the bridge at hwy 141 is the best in or out. It's a nice piece of river in a small boat.


Skiergirl, the Whitewater take out is not the same as the bridge on 141. We used to use that bridge take-out and it is easier, but it is on private property and they have fenced it. The Whitewater "ramp" as I mentioned above, is upriver from the bridge, and under the railroad trestle on the opposite side of the river. We have had good floats on the lower Gunny in an 18 ft raft, but I can see that it would be easier in a ducky or kayak.


----------

